# Worried



## Pagey J (Aug 5, 2014)

Good evening ladies,

Hope you are all ok.

I am due to start a fresh cycle again the end of March (starting next week with a month of microginon - excuse spelling!)

On Friday evening I discovered a lump on my breast. I am going to try and get into the docs tomorrow. Just wondered whether anyone had trouble after taking estradiol? I seem to have had a few issues following my failed fet.

Thanks for reading. 

Xx


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Pagey 

I didn't want to read and run. Following an Fet last year i found a lump in my breast and skin had gone dimply in certain lights and was really hard and didn't hurt. Went to my dr who referred me to the breast clinic. They did take quite a few biopsies and the registrar totally scared me as he didn't look happy with it. 4 days later results showed no malignancy but they still didn't know what it was. Had more biopsies and all fine, they thought it happened because of my ivf meds.Phew! So what I'm trying to say is I know it is very scary but you are doing the right thing in going to your Dr to get checked out. I hope it all goes well for you. We put our bodies through a lot and this could be our body's way of dealing with the hormones. So I wish you all the best with this and with any future treatment. If you want to ask any questions feel free to pm me. Thinking of you. Sorry Ive rambled a bit. Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

No advice im afraid, just wanted to send you a hug  

Hope you get in to see the Dr soon xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I developed a lump in mine when I was taking HRT over xmas, it went when I stopped it 

Hope the docs goes ok xx


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey

Just checking in and hope you managed to get to see your Dr and that everything is ok xx


----------



## Pagey J (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry my computer took a mojor dislike to me so could reply sooner! Lol.

I went to the doctors and he was not concerned thinks it's a mixture of the meds and approaching AF. If it hasn't gone in the next few weeks to go back.

Thank you for your kind words though very appreciated. Like you say we put our bodies through so much you have to except we may have some additional issues.

It's certainly put my mind arrest going into my next fresh cycle.

Night ladies x


----------

